# 75BD and P-01



## oneslowgun (Sep 5, 2014)

any reason why I can't or shouldn't put the slide from my 75BD on my P-01?


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I'd love to help you, but I don't have a clue. I do love the CZ though! I have the CZ-75B Omega. It's a fantastic pistol! Have never handled a better feeling pistol.


----------

